# Vet Advice in France



## MaudJane (Feb 27, 2013)

Our trip to Greece in September will be our first venture abroad with our motorhome and two dogs. All passports are done, - as are Caneleish jabs. We intend to take worming tablets with us for our return journey but would be happy to use those provided by a vet in France if necessary.

Our route home will be Ancona, Switzerland, Basel, Mulhouse, Epinal, Nancy, Metz, Luxembourg, Namur, Lille, Calais. (The tunnel). - Thank you Peejay and others for your advice. What I want to know is that I see there is a vet in Gerardmer mentioned on the vets list on Motorhomefacts, but there are no details of costs etc. Obviously someone has used him, (Dr. Laubacher), but we would be really grateful for any further information. We have only considered this vet as we gather it is cheaper to use a vet further away from Calais. - We also don't want to spend 24 hours there. If anyone has more information on Dr Laubacher, or any recommendations of another vet for us to use on our journey home, we would be very grateful for advice. Our dogs weigh 46 and 57 kgs, so having them wormed could be an expensive exercise if the vet adds a 'bonus' on to each tablet.....rather than just a one off fee for each dog!

Many thanks in anticipation,

Maud.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We used a vet in Ypres at Christmas on Goudenpoortstraat. I think, from memory, it was the cheapest we have ever paid. It should be on the vet database. We had 2 Border Collies and took our own worming tablets.

Free parking on the aire on Leopold III Laan just by the walls (no services but overnight parking OK) or on the aire at Camping Jeugdstadion. Both within a short walk of the town and the Menin Gate.

Ypres is well worth a visit and then only a short hop to the Tunnel for home.

Edit - 26 euros in total for both I think!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

There's one at Stenay (49.497803,5.190675) €26 using own tablet for a 20kg dog if that's any help.

Unfortunately very few people bother to post how much they were charged and the Vets List seems to have hit the buffers this year.

Most of the ones I've managed to add to the list this year have been submitted by Tripadvisor members.

The Vet at Gerardmer was added years ago and how much he charges is unknown - perhaps ringing the Vet may shed some light on the present charge.

Whichever Vet you do use could you let me know of updated details and I'll add them to the list.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------

